# How to program drums in Ableton Live Lite 8?



## Johnboy_Ice (May 15, 2011)

I have Ableton Live Lite 8 Line 6 Edition with my POD Studio GX, and I have no clue how to effectively make drums. Every now and then I get to a screen where I can "draw" drum patterns, and this is the way I would really like to do it, but I'm having problems in actually getting the correct drum sounds and samples in the slots which you then draw with.

I'm very sorry if this makes no sense, I am very very very rookie at recording and am still learning how to use this program. I don't need it for any serious purposes, I just want to record some ideas and play around with them, possibly use them to jam back to later. 

Any help would be great thanks a lot guys!!


----------



## clems6belio (Jul 12, 2011)

First, get Superior Drummer, easy drummer or addictive drums.
Ableton Live is firstly a software made for DJs and electronic stuff.
So acoustic drums samples sucks on it.
But the way to programm drums with or without a good VST drums is like you said "draw" it.
1. Select a drum machine (midi channel) which sounds good to you. But I don't know if you have drums machine with the Live Lite edition (limited version).
If you have some kits, okay, you can start to create your patterns.

2. Now see on your midi channel with the name of your drum kit (like "Backbeat Room"), you have to "Insert a midi clip"

3. Then go to your screen where you can "draw" your pattern.
You have an visual option "Fold", select it.

4. The letters have disapeared instead of the name of the component of your drum kit.
5. Double click on a case of the screen, play it and enjoy.


----------

